# How do you make money?



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

hey guys
dont know where else to post this so mods please move to appropriate location

my question is how do you guys make money?

i need $7 paypal money to get minecraft
i have $15 bucks in my paypal account and i have literally have nothing to sell 

so what is the easiest way for me to make $7?


----------



## Javacat (Jul 5, 2011)

Rentboys. Either become one or "acquire" some.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 5, 2011)

Get a job.
Problem solved.

EDIT: Fine i'll also post a kid-friendly method.
Bot.
Bot games, sell gold, sell items. If you bot runescape, you can easily sell gold and accounts to make money for paid bots, then set up a network and you could easily make a ton of cash. The only requirement is a good ability to buy and sell in an underground market. It's a pretty sketchy business.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Get a job.
> Problem solved.
> 
> EDIT: Fine i'll also post a kid-friendly method.
> ...


job is kinda no go because i cant find one. not because im inexperienced but because there aren't any openings

botting is so being cheap but a nice idea


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> botting is so *cheap*. A nice idea



Yeah Botting is cheap. 100% profit. Bots are free.


----------



## Lily (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i need $7 paypal money to get minecraft
> i have $15 bucks in my paypal account and i have literally have nothing to sell



So you have 15. You need 7. I don't see the problem?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 5, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He needs $7 more on top of the $15.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

People around my neighborhood stand outside WalMart, Radioshack, and Gamestop selling pirated goods and what not. Its blatantly pirated too, no one seems to do anything about it. I would only sell to a secret circle, but you COULD sell movies, games, even cheap flashcards for the NDS (as much as I hate them). Hell, I've even been able to make some cash modding wiis/psps and jailbreaking iDevices.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2011)

Surely you know someone who wants a lawn mowed, a car washed, a fence painted etc?


----------



## dice (Jul 5, 2011)

ask friends for some help? 7 really isn't much especially if you can ask for a couple of bucks from 3 people, including family


----------



## dickfour (Jul 5, 2011)

I make a lot of money on ebay


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Pirate minecraft, play on servers that don't require minecraft registration (for example... tempcraft)

Or, well, survey sites. Back in 8th grade I made about $500 off of them total. This in particular one pays out to paypal:

http://tinyurl.com/3m8cdpu


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 5, 2011)

Hardmodding is a good way to make money. Softmodding for money is low. Your scamming people.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Hardmodding is a good way to make money. Softmodding for money is low. Your scamming people.



If someone can't do it themselves, and even looks at tutorials I put up to help people but still can't do it. Is it low? I don't think so.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> People around my neighborhood stand outside WalMart, Radioshack, and Gamestop selling pirated goods and what not. Its blatantly pirated too, no one seems to do anything about it. I would only sell to a secret circle, but you COULD sell movies, games, even cheap flashcards for the NDS (as much as I hate them). Hell, I've even been able to make some cash modding wiis/psps and jailbreaking iDevices.
> i would do that but nothing to sell
> and plus my neighborhood is full of pirates
> 
> ...


like i said my neighborhood is full of pirates so no one to do it on


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To each his own. I personally would not charge people to softmod a Wii, NDS, PSP etc. because it is super easy and they could easily do it themselves.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

Example of one of my tutorials:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbDFDJJqi1E[/youtube]



If they can't do it after that, $15 and I'll go down there and do it for them.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 5, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, for you, and me, and a lot of other people, but some people really just can't do stuff like this. Kinda like old people but not actually old.
That being said, I probably still wouldn't charge somebody unless I didn't like them or something


OT: collect cans if you live somewhere that will give you money for them


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was actually looking for some ideas on making money straight to paypal
because the problem is getting the cash to paypal with is a pain in the butt now with all their transfers from bank accounts and stuff


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i was actually looking for some ideas on making money straight to paypal
> because the problem is getting the cash to paypal with is a pain in the butt now with all their transfers from bank accounts and stuff


Oh yeah, I noticed that, but then I forgot when I actually replied, haha.

I would do what somebody said before and do survey sites


----------



## dickfour (Jul 5, 2011)

If you can find old consoles like intellivision, colecovision ect and clean and fix them you can get fifty dollars for a ten dollar investment. I don't care what it is if you can fix stuff and make it look newish you can make money.


----------



## Jugarina (Jul 5, 2011)

I see this guy every week that goes through all the blue dumpsters for cans and bottles and he keeps doing It religiously so he must be making decent money off doing It and I have seen him fill giant bags. He goes to the apartment and townhouse complex's that have like 6 dumpster's each. He also takes other stuff like used electronics that people throw out and sells them to pawn shops and online. 

Could also do surveys and product studies, I just recently completed a study that took me about 5-10 minutes a day for four days and they paid me 60 dollars.

Use the talent's you have to help someone, I'm sure someone would be glad and willing to open their wallet to pay you for your value and time that need's help with something that you have the skills to accomplish that they can't figure out and are frustrated with. 

There is many more ways to make some extra money but most of them are illegal so I won't mention.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

N.M. ZERO B.C. said:
			
		

> I see this guy every week that goes through all the blue dumpsters for cans and bottles and he keeps doing It religiously so he must be making decent money off doing It and I have seen him fill giant bags. He goes to the apartment and townhouse complex's that have like 6 dumpster's each. He also takes other stuff like used electronics that people throw out and sells them to pawn shops and online.
> 
> Could also do surveys and product studies, I just recently completed a study that took me about 5-10 minutes a day for four days and they paid me 60 dollars.
> 
> ...


could you explain product studies more?

surveys never work for me dont know why

i just need $10 so it should be hard


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 5, 2011)

In china, if you want 7$, most of people will save from the daily life, but I saw the diffirent idea here is making money. That is the diffirence, I learnt. Appreciate !
SO thinking If I want to make money, maybe I will find an part-time job.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

pigonthetree said:
			
		

> In china, if you want 7$, most of people will save from the daily life, but I saw the diffirent idea here is making money. That is the diffirence, I learnt. Appreciate !
> SO thinking If I want to make money, maybe I will find an part-time job.



Um.....what?


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> pigonthetree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking the same thing but i didn't post because i didn't want to be rude


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> pigonthetree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is hard to understand? My poor english! crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just want to say that if a chinese need money to buy what they want, they may think save money first, instead of making money. Hope you can understand me this time.


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is OK, I can accept.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

pigonthetree said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh

i wish that helped my problem but stupid paypal and their transfers
i liked paypal a year ago when it was easier to use


----------



## Fudge (Jul 5, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Pirate minecraft, play on servers that don't require minecraft registration (for example... tempcraft)
> 
> Or, well, survey sites. Back in 8th grade I made about $500 off of them total. This in particular one pays out to paypal:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3m8cdpu


I gotta check that out, thanks man. I looked up to see if it was legit and everyone says its good.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

pigonthetree said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, that made way more sense. Thanks.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

yea i just tried to do surveys and its not working out






darn you $7 DOLLARRRSSSS


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Hardmodding is a good way to make money. Softmodding for money is low. Your scamming people.



Softmodding for money is NOT scamming people. You're taking money for a specific service that the requesting person didn't have the balls to do on his/her own. The money is not for the software, but for the time spent making requested modifications work.

Also, I find it *hard* to believe that there are *no* openings at all. Mow a lawn, be a paperboy, head to friggin' McDonalds.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Use real money to buy 25$ disposable credit card. 
problem solved.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Example of one of my tutorials:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



LOL It is ten minutes. So Long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand your point. I just would not personally charge someone money for softmodding game consoles.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 5, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't really have anything to do with balls, its usually that they don't know how to do it. And it takes like 15 min. and practically no work at all to softmod a Wii so if they're paying you more than like $5 I would certainly say you're scamming them.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i was actually looking for some ideas on making money straight to paypal
> because the problem is getting the cash to paypal with is a pain in the butt now with all their transfers from bank accounts and stuff



I'm not sure if they sell these in Canada, but I know that in the US you can buy a Green Dot MoneyPak card in just about any convenience store.
$4.95 for the card, and any money you put on it can then be loaded directly onto PayPal. so in total you would need $11.95 to reach your intended goal.
(Be sure to check the prices there. It may be different.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2011)

You could say the same thing about many, many services. Installing a phone line takes 15 minutes, but your provider still does it for ya, fixing a power outlet takes 10 minutes, but you still call an electrician.

It's a service like any other, and the fee is set by the service dealer.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 5, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> You could say the same thing about many, many services. Installing a phone line takes 15 minutes, but your provider still does it for ya, fixing a power outlet takes 10 minutes, but you still call an electrician.
> 
> It's a service like any other, and the fee is set by the service dealer.


OK, they're scamming people too, just because it's commonplace doesn't mean you're not scamming somebody.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 5, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Pirate minecraft, play on servers that don't require minecraft registration (for example... tempcraft)
> 
> Or, well, survey sites. Back in 8th grade I made about $500 off of them total. This in particular one pays out to paypal:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3m8cdpu



Err is that a referral link i see?
If it isn't, there isn't any need to put it in a url shortner..


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I understand. Devs could possibly be mad people are charging for their free software. But I always try and donate to them.

Its 10 minutes because it details EVERY step from what to load on your SD card and where, and all through every step to mod it.


----------



## Magsor (Jul 5, 2011)

We sure don't know enough about you but 7$ is easy to make in Canada. You need to stop playing video games and get a life.  
How to get a life: 
1. Get out of your house.
2. Be nice to people.
3. Enjoy the right here, right now.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Magsor said:
			
		

> We sure don't know enough about you but 7$ is easy to make in Canada. You need to stop playing video games and get a life.
> How to get a life:
> 1. Get out of your house.
> 2. Be nice to people.
> ...


thank you
im gonna go look into this
probably walmart has some
gonna go on a google hunt right now to find out if they exist in canada

EDIT: dammit no moneypak in canada
does anyone know an alternative?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're doing something for another person, something that said person cannot do on her/his own, and for that, the said person owes you money. How's that "scamming" is beyond me. The idea of scamming is offering a service that is not actually what it seems to be. If you're a "good" softmodder and you do everything right, the service you provide is 100% exactly how you describe it to be then you are fair and you're not scamming.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i have $20 in my drawers


Remind me never to accept loose change from you.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that's where I get mine. Pretty sure any local markets got em. (Sobeys, London Drug mart, Shoppers or something, Zellers.. )
have fun!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

get a job


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't make money, I save the money I get from my parents..

But I have had a job when back when I wanted my dsi, and not so long ago for my computer.


Also, this seems to be friggin' perfect timing, just saw this site on tweakers
http://prizes.org/home

It's from google, no way that can be a scam


----------



## impizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

WalMart isn't hiring? I know they have them in Canada and a monkey can get hired there.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> hey guys
> dont know where else to post this so mods please move to appropriate location
> 
> my question is how do you guys make money?



We don't. It is illegal for anyone other than the government appointed organisations to make money and their facilities have a ridiculous amount of security.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 5, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Use real money to buy 25$ disposable credit card.
> problem solved.



Was going to mention this, ya beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I have gotten tired of the illusion that is credit cards. From now on, all my online buying is with pre loaded plastic. Costs a few bucks for the service, but then credit and paypal are not free either so it is not like you can avoid a fee.

Best route is to examine your common purchases and make sure you get cards that exceed that by a comfortable margin. I seem to like 100 dollar cards.

Of course 100 might seem like a lot to a kid, deal with it.

There is ALWAYS work out there, but only the truly interested ever find it. Yard work is cliche, but it exists. Old people LIKE seeing a kid trying to make an honest bit of spending cash. Most old people will gladly give you a few bucks even when they didn't really need the yard work done just to reward a good work ethic in a young person.

If an afternoon's worth of sweat is asking too much, I guess that's just tough eh.


----------



## impizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was a bad joke if you are referring to printing money. In the US, the secret service would be all over you if you got caught. Go to Walmart like I said before.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











any canadian who ever bought a prepaid visa from 7-11?
how do you use it with paypal?
is it possible to pay half half like the $15 from the paypal balance and the other with the prepaid?


----------



## jan777 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't you just use the prepain card directly?

Does it really have to be paypal? Cause I had some trouble putting those in paypal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, just checked the website. You can pay using the Visa card only. I recommend the Vanilla one.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

I research and encode reports and powerpoint presentations. Sometimes I have to make them from absolute scratch. My money goes to my mum, though, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 5, 2011)

Well see, I work down at the street corner where I have s- I mean...Uhh...I do odd jobs and stuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Only way I'm making money at the moment is by being a postman for the next month. That will earn me a nice sum of money.
Other options are my allowance money (but that's not really earning money). I've previously made money just by selling stuff I had at home and didn't use anymore, for example Pokemon and Yugioh cards. 

My brother has made and still is making a lot of money by making websites and text-based MMORPG's. It's a lot of work but it pays well.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Can't you just use the prepain card directly?
> 
> Does it really have to be paypal? Cause I had some trouble putting those in paypal.
> 
> ...


i tried to get a job at canada post but they dont have any openings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im gonna learn how to make websites in grade 12. cant wait because its easy money













QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can someone confirm to me how paypal allows you to pay for stuff.
in this case im buying something for $22
i have $15 as my paypal balance
so does paypal pay the $15 from the balance and pay the rest with the credit card that is linked with the account?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can someone confirm to me how paypal allows you to pay for stuff.
> in this case im buying something for $22
> ...


Correct.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesssssssssss thank god

ill keep you guys posted for my quest to buy minecraft


----------



## Ace (Jul 5, 2011)

Seeing how you're my age, if you're a daredevil, you could easily make some easy cash on bets. Doing the impossible on a whim sometimes pays off, I'm just saying....


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Seeing how you're my age, if you're a daredevil, you could easily make some easy cash on bets. Doing the impossible on a whim sometimes pays off, I'm just saying....


i cant do bets
against my religion and plus im underage


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in college right now so I'm basically poor at the moment.
from time to time i make a little money doing comsole repairs/mods for people.
mostly repair  RRoD 360 consoles, i do really cheap to depending on how much work i have to put into it, i never charge more than $40 though unless i'm replacing a DVD drive in one in which case i'll charge $25 plus the cost of parts so around $55 give or take $5, this is cheap too compared to the local computer shop that does it theycharge about $80 to fix RRoD and $120 to replace a dvd drive.
i also do stuff to older consoles too like replace fuses or disable lock-out chips in old Nintendo consoles, or install new batteries and battery holders to older games that have them, but this work is far and few out there and there is far less money in it for that reason alone.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't, I'm dirt poor.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure somebody did.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 5, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if someone did, help me out here


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> hey guys
> dont know where else to post this so mods please move to appropriate location
> 
> my question is how do you guys make money?
> ...



Ask your parents to work for chore or at mcdonald's part time for summer only. Money do not grow from the tree.


----------



## Jax (Jul 5, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drawers
Number four.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 6, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa
chill
i dont do that kind of stuff
ewwwwwghwwww


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 6, 2011)

i do


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 7, 2011)

sell drugs


----------



## redact (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm thinking this thread will be in the eof shortly...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2011)

ur canadian, u can get a lot of offers (afai think). try treasuretrooper as i heard some ppl get some money off there.
OR u could write up articles on helium but the money starts rolling in slow at $25. the first article earns $5.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 7, 2011)

killing people


----------



## vash117 (Jul 7, 2011)

you could buy cheap r4s and sell them on craigslist you figure that each r4 costs about 5 bucks to get to get together( 1$  for the cart and 4$ for a 512mb micro sd. yes ive seen r4s go fo 1$ on shoptemp) and then sell them for any where between 15-25$ on craigslist that almost 10-20$ profit. i sold one to this kids parents for 50$. just though i'd through my 2 cents in.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2011)

Im a cook at a restaurant right down the street from me. Workin for $9 ($10 soon) an hour. The hours suck bawls since I have like virtually no time for my band, but whatever. Its a good job for an 18 year old.


----------

